
18 U.S. Code § 1702 – Obstruction of correspondence - pacala
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/1702
======
pacala
Whoever takes any letter, postal card, or package out of any post office or
any authorized depository for mail matter, or from any letter or mail carrier,
or which has been in any post office or authorized depository, or in the
custody of any letter or mail carrier, before it has been delivered to the
person to whom it was directed, with design to obstruct the correspondence, or
to pry into the business or secrets of another, or opens, secretes, embezzles,
or destroys the same, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more
than five years, or both. (June 25, 1948, ch. 645, 62 Stat. 778; Pub. L.
103–322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(I), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2147.)

